# Anyone know anything about toads/frogs?



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

And the effect they might have on a darling poodle should she catch them/lick them?

This is the culprit frog:









And of Course Chelly in a wonderful Sit-stay while I get a pic of the front of the frog!










The reason I'm concerned is I am not sure what happened first, but I was outside with her one night and she caught a frog, either before that or shortly after we noticed her eye was really bad:










She wasn't scratching it and didn't seem bothered by it so I just kept a vigilant eye on it and the next day it wasn't as puffy and was all better a couple days after that.

I thought it was an allergic reaction to an all natural dental chew 'bone' that she doesn't get a lot of (maybe once a week) and she'd had 3 in 3 days prior to that. So I stopped giving them to her all together and when it got better I figured that was what it was. But then I remembered the frog after today being the 2nd frog in a few days that I've seen her with. And I saw another bump above her eye (altho it could be a mosquito bite)

I will continue to monitor her and take her to the vet if things get worse or she seems off in any way... I was just wondering if the frog could be the culprit or not


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not up on frogs and toads.:dontknow: _Not at all sure this is what it is_, but just in case.... Someone in the know will likely chime in soon. 
eNature: FieldGuides: Species Detail
Family: Bufonidae, Toads view all from this family

Description Females larger than males. Brown, marked on the back with a median yellowish line, 2-3 rows of brown spots on each side.
Dimensions 5.1-8.3cm. (2-3 1/4")







*Warning* Toads have enlarged glands (called the paratoid glands) on the side of the neck, one behind each eye. These glands secrete a viscous white poison that gets smeared in the mouth of any would-be predator, inflaming the mouth and throat and causing nausea, irregular heart beat, and, in extreme cases, death. Toads pose a danger to pets, which may pounce on and bite them. Humans should take care to wash their hands after handling a toad, and to avoid touching the mouth or eyes until having done so.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Chagall's Mom!

The toad in your picture doesn't quite look like the toad that I took a pic of so hopefully they're not as poisonous!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chells_Aura said:


> Thanks for the reply Chagall's Mom!
> 
> *The toad in your picture doesn't quite look like the toad that I took a pic of *so hopefully they're not as poisonous!


And I was _sure_ glad to see that!!:nod: Just want you to be on poision toad alert. :becky: And to bump your thread so someone knowledgeable pipes (jumps!_ teehee_, frog joke) up.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I think they might be irritating to skin even if they are not poisonous... especially if they spray something around the eye. 


Pretty pictures though and wonderful sit/stay


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

huh... I did not know frogs/toads could spray... but if that is the case then that makes sense....


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

We have something similar, but not exactly the same, and my vet said that if one of the dogs does by chance lick it or get it in their mouth to quickly flush the mouth with water, careful not to let water go down the throat. Wash the tongue really well. Remington is notorious for putting his sweet poodle snout where it should not be, so I was very concerned about the frogs/toads because they love my yard....


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

That sounds very hard to do sweetheartsrodeo!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Some species are toxic. One of my Bichons caught one once and he started foaming from his mouth. My vet also recommended washing out his mouth with water. Good news ...he never looked at another one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Chells_Aura said:


> And the effect they might have on a darling poodle should she catch them/lick them?
> 
> This is the culprit frog:
> 
> ...



First, that's a toad not a frog. Toads do have secretions that will cause discomfort to a dog who tries to pick one up. My dogs, having once experienced that never toouched one again. In fact, one of my dogs, refused to acknowledge them at all. She absolutely refused to look at them, lol.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

That actually might explain why she was barking at it and chasing it around the deck rather than trying to catch it like the first frog we found weeks before this one (around the time she had problems with her eye.) She seemed very happy when I evicted it under the fence and off 'her' property!


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Chells_Aura said:


> That actually might explain why she was barking at it and chasing it around the deck rather than trying to catch it like the first frog we found weeks before this one (around the time she had problems with her eye.) She seemed very happy when I evicted it under the fence and off 'her' property!


Check out this info page.

Frogs and Toads


----------

